# EOI Expiry



## therock (Feb 28, 2016)

Dear Experts,

About a month back I gained additional points in my English Language Test and ACS (years of experience). 
Once I received my new english language scores and new ACS Result Letter, I updated my existing EOI.

I had first submitted the EOI about 22 months back. I updated the EOI last month and got some additional points.

I read somewhere that EOI expires in 24 months. So now I am confused about the following

1) EOI Expires 2 years from the date it was first created and submitted? In which case the EOI will expire in 2 months from today.
2) EOI Expires 2 years after the date it was last modified/updated? In my case I updated it with new details about a month back. In which case the EOI will expire about 23 months from today.


----------



## therock (Feb 28, 2016)

Looking forward for your reply.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

therock said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> About a month back I gained additional points in my English Language Test and ACS (years of experience).
> Once I received my new english language scores and new ACS Result Letter, I updated my existing EOI.
> ...


It expires after two years from the date it was first created. It is better to lodge a new EOI and delete the old one. 
Please don't forget to delete/withdraw the old one for the sake of others.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

therock said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It expires 2 years after creation. Before deleting or creating new one, may I know how many points you have? Creating new EOI will push your DOE back. If you are expecting an invite in upcoming 2 months then I would suggest to wait before deleting. You can always create a new EOI now but make sure to delete this one if you get an invite with old EOI.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## therock (Feb 28, 2016)

luvjd said:


> It expires after two years from the date it was first created. It is better to lodge a new EOI and delete the old one.
> Please don't forget to delete/withdraw the old one for the sake of others.


Thank you for your reply.

On my SkillSelect Login I see two dates
EOI Initially Submitted On <22 months back>
EOI Last Submitted On <1 month back>

Are you certain that it will expire 2 years from "EOI Initially Submitted On" and not "EOI Last Submitted On <1 month back>"?

As... if I delete my existing EOI and create a new one, I will fall back in the queue by almost 1 month!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

therock said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> On my SkillSelect Login I see two dates
> EOI Initially Submitted On <22 months back>
> ...


Better a month then 3 months after your EOI gets deleted when it completes 2 years

The choice is yours

Cheers


----------



## therock (Feb 28, 2016)

rahulpop1 said:


> It expires 2 years after creation. Before deleting or creating new one, may I know how many points you have? Creating new EOI will push your DOE back. If you are expecting an invite in upcoming 2 months then I would suggest to wait before deleting. You can always create a new EOI now but make sure to delete this one if you get an invite with old EOI.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you for your reply.

189 -> 70 Points
190 -> 75 Points
Occupation: Developer Programmer

If I create a new EOI, I will fall back in the queue by almost a month!

1) Are you saying that I should create one new EOI? I do not get an option to add/create a new EOI in my SkillSelect Login, I can only see an option to update the existing EOI.
2) If there are two EOIs in the SkillSelect system (with the same passport number and other details) wont my EOI be detected as a duplicate and won't the system automatically delete my EOI as it is a duplicate?
3) In my SkillSelect page, i see the following two dates
EOI Initially Submitted On <22 months back>
EOI Last Submitted On <1 month back>

Are you certain that the EOI Expires from "EOI Iniitally Submitted On" date and not 2 years from "EOI Last Submitted On" Date?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

therock said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You may get 190 invite soon. 
Coming back to your question, I am certain EOI gets deleted 2 years after initial submission. Mine got deleted. Check my signature if you haven’t already. 
There isn’t option to submit fresh EOI from existing one. You have to create a fresh one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

